# Facebook



## nick1368 (Jan 30, 2009)

who is on facebook?   just got set up last week or so...still trying to figure it out.


----------



## david918 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm on it but still a rookie


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 30, 2009)

I am on FaceBook & MySpace...

FaceBook: Stewart Owings

MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/34tharkansasinfantry


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Im on but dont use it much.


----------



## RJS (Jan 30, 2009)

I got one.
Facebook Link


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 30, 2009)

Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?sid=6725d4cdb524c6272e4dcdde72ece5b1&id=817154839&hiq=blake%2Cbowden

myspace:

http://www.myspace.com/blake247
http://masonsoftexas.com/myspace.com/blake247


----------



## ravickery03 (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is my Facebook


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 1, 2009)

I am on My Space (jonesvilletexas), plan to look into Facebook.


----------



## ragged tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on Facebook as well:  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=569102281


----------



## TexMass (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm on facebook right now.
Me on Facebook


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got set up this week still working on it!!!!


----------



## Joey (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/joeymoss2814
http://www.facebook.com/people/Joey-Moss/1359727299


----------

